# racer x project by ruegamer



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm getting a carbon front triangle for my racer x by ruegamer in the next couple weeks. hopefully the frame will be under 5 pounds complete. my estimate on the complete bike is around 18 pounds but still rideable.
bb american classic 139
levers extralite 62
brakes marinovative 94 each with pads
cassette aluminum 135
chain kmc 10sl 226
cranks powerarms 315
crank bolts aluminum 14
outer ring sugino 42t shaved 49
mid ring stronglite 29t 23
ring bolts aluminum 8
der front xtr 110
der rear duraace 170
fork ? white bros for now
grips foam 13
bar carbon 100
headset king 93
qr's controltech 48
seat ?
seatbinder extralite 13
seatpost easton tuned ?
shifters xtr tuned ?
stem sintace 90mm 89
hubs tune?
spokes ti ?
rims ?
what do you think, any ideas


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

My suggestions...

Seat: Tune Speedneedle
Fork: Pace RC39XC
Rims: Stans Olympic


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Salu2, this is what I'm thinking for me as a new wheelset,
http://www.xx-light-bikes.de/shop/pd-1565995558.htm?categoryId=107 I don't feel comfortable with the idea of no eyelets.
No bussiness relation to them.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

sounds like an interesting frame. i'm excited to see it.
Michael


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for the ideas. those wheels sound good, I'm looking for at least 1200g wheels.


----------



## ekloco (Apr 20, 2007)

For shifters..... Paul Thumbies with nine speed Dura Ace shifters will shave a lot of grams..... not ultimately as convenient as XTR's, but once you get the hang of them.. they are great.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

you guys will be the ones to run 89 gram stems dremeled to death, and bare carbon fiber saddles, but you dont feel comfortable on rims without eyelets???


 ut:  ut:  ut:  ut:  ut:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

chequamagon said:


> you guys will be the ones to run 89 gram stems dremeled to death, and bare carbon fiber saddles, but you dont feel comfortable on rims without eyelets??


I run a 92 gr stem and a speedneedle marathon saddle (carbon), neither of them are dremeled, but I still think the eyelets on a rim gives more strenght to the build.
Anyway, it's only my opinion.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

ekloco said:


> For shifters..... Paul Thumbies with nine speed Dura Ace shifters will shave a lot of grams..... not ultimately as convenient as XTR's, but once you get the hang of them.. they are great.


I have a set somewhere in my stash I'll give them a try


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I received this email from brent at rue sports, can't wait.any ideas where or who to go to weld me a light rear triangle. 

I just finished tacking the frame together and creating the carbon shock mounts. It looks like I'll be shipping it next week! 
So far the weight was 600g, but that is without all the carbon on the joints. Overall I expect it to come in about 800g when it is all done, so it should be just at a pound lighter than the other front triangle


----------



## Hosehead (May 4, 2005)

Why not have Rue build you a rear triangle as well? Rue definately has the skill to do that.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Hosehead said:


> Why not have Rue build you a rear triangle as well? Rue definately has the skill to do that.


I asked him but it would be to expensive to do it in carbon, he would have to make custom molds and thats to much for one frame. I never asked him if he welds


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*marinovative brakes*

what light brake pads should I use? any ideas, thanks


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*powerarm cranks and chainrings*

Limon,

I'm interested with your powerarm cranks and chainrings...will you please take a close up 
picture of your large chainring and Powerarm crank. Did you file your Sugino large chainring in order to accomodate the Powerarm crank?

Picture please.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't have the powerarms, I'm going to get them soon.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*pics*

rue posted some pics here: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30477&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 I cant wait to build it.


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

that looks SWEET!!!! does this guy have a website?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

CanOnlyRide said:


> that looks SWEET!!!! does this guy have a website?


right here http://www.ruesports.net/


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Limon, is your custom Rue-X going to come in less then the Racer-X Carbon?????


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

i dunno but his looks pretty badass


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

TiEndo said:


> Limon, is your custom Rue-X going to come in less then the Racer-X Carbon?????


the front triangle is 910-920g including main pivot bearings. I dont know whats the total frame weight. I'll post weights as soon as I get the frame in a couple days, hopefully around 4.5-4.75pounds.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*frame weight*

the frame weight came in at 2280g with med racer x geometry, m2racer seatpost clamp 9g, american classic ti spindle with action tech bb cups 131g, ti bb bolts 16g I'll post more weights with pics tomorrow.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I need a rear hub to put my wheelset together, should I go with tune or extralite?. I'm going with a 28 hole micro american classic for the front, ti spokes and 355 rims. I almost have all the parts to build the bike but don't have a digital camera I'll try to get one before I put it together. thanks


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Limon said:


> I need a rear hub to put my wheelset together, should I go with tune or extralite?. I'm going with a 28 hole micro american classic for the front, ti spokes and 355 rims. I almost have all the parts to build the bike but don't have a digital camera I'll try to get one before I put it together. thanks


What about an American Classic hub?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

drainyoo said:


> What about an American Classic hub?


I think the micro flanges on the front don't go with the big flanges on the back hub.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Limon said:


> I need a rear hub to put my wheelset together, should I go with tune or extralite?. I'm going with a 28 hole micro american classic for the front, ti spokes and 355 rims. I almost have all the parts to build the bike but don't have a digital camera I'll try to get one before I put it together. thanks


I would go with the Tune hub, FWIW. I have two Tune wheelsets now and I have had zero issues with the rear hubs. I'm running the Pauls/Dura Ace system on my hardtail and my FS now and I'll not be changing this any time soon. Last Sunday my indexing went bad in a race due to some slight cable slippage at the RD clasp bolt with my improperly installed PowerCordz (my fault for not winding it around the bolt.) I switched to friction shifting and got through the race in fine order.:thumbsup: I saw you frame over on WW....Fantastic, but I was hoping for a lighter weight. Those linkages must be heavy. Hopefully the front triangle didn't cost you a fortune? If you get that bike under 19lbs I'll be impressed but no Al casettes for a real MTB.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

n/a


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Axis II said:


> I would go with the Tune hub, FWIW. I have two Tune wheelsets now and I have had zero issues with the rear hubs. I'm running the Pauls/Dura Ace system on my hardtail and my FS now and I'll not be changing this any time soon. Last Sunday my indexing went bad in a race due to some slight cable slippage at the RD clasp bolt with my improperly installed PowerCordz (my fault for not winding it around the bolt.) I switched to friction shifting and got through the race in fine order.:thumbsup: I saw you frame over on WW....Fantastic, but I was hoping for a lighter weight. Those linkages must be heavy. Hopefully the front triangle didn't cost you a fortune? If you get that bike under 19lbs I'll be impressed but no Al casettes for a real MTB.


where did you get your hubs?, about the front triangle I got some new ideas in my head for my next project it should be under 19 pounds, we'll see.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

i can't wait to see this all built up. I am curious to see how you like the action tec bb. they are really the only square taper company in the game besides phil wood. but those are 180-200 dollar each.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Limon said:


> where did you get your hubs?, about the front triangle I got some new ideas in my head for my next project it should be under 19 pounds, we'll see.


Both of my Tune hubsets I sourced from Nino. Make sure you get a camera.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Is there any pictures of this on this site or WW.

Can you please post a link. I am very curious to see this built up.

Cheers.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

now that I can post decent pics your going to want me to stop.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Bring It On!!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

bdc88 said:


> Bring It On!!


my batterys died more pics tomorrow, check out some pics here http://www.flickr.com/photos/limonclrn/


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Atmos (Oct 20, 2006)

Limon, may i know where did you get your am hub from? You just bought the front? thanks


----------



## Ciocc Fan (Mar 13, 2007)

Seat: Becker Carbon would look the business.

That bike is going to be so cool!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Atmos said:



> Limon, may i know where did you get your am hub from? You just bought the front? thanks


I got it from the bti catalog you can get all american classic wheels and hubs from them


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Ciocc Fan said:


> Seat: Becker Carbon would look the business.
> 
> That bike is going to be so cool!


that would be a good seat if I can find one.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Limon said:


> that would be a good seat if I can find one.


Send DirtBoy an email. I believe he is dealing the Beckers now.


----------



## Ciocc Fan (Mar 13, 2007)

Limon said:


> that would be a good seat if I can find one.


http://www.sales.light-bikes.com/carbon_ti/index.asp :thumbsup:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

42t sugino shaved 49g
29t stronglite 23g
ring bolts 8g
xtr 11-32 cassette 218g
xtr cassette lockring 5g


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

where did you find the stronglite 29 tooth?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> where did you find the stronglite 29 tooth?


I got the 2x9 stronglite crankset from j&b and it came with it.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Limon said:


> I got the 2x9 stronglite crankset from j&b and it came with it.


J&B Importers. You can't order direct but you can view their online inventory here:
http://74.8.32.132/nondealer/main.phtml


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

100g for 28 marwi ti spokes, front wheel 525g :thumbsup: and check out the bike with some borrowed parts untill I get my parts from nino 
questions and comments welcomed


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

The Ti spokes look fantastic. Nice weight on the front wheel too.:thumbsup: Do you know what the weight is on the Oxale 2x9 crank arms? How do you like those?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Axis II said:


> The Ti spokes look fantastic. Nice weight on the front wheel too.:thumbsup: Do you know what the weight is on the Oxale 2x9 crank arms? How do you like those?


thanks, complete wheelset with extralite rear hub should be around 1150g  
here's the weight and Q factor for the oxale cranks
arms 433g
29t ring 23g
44t ring 91g
it also comes with steel ring & bb bolts 67g
Q factor 173mm with 113mm bb


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Limon said:


> 42t sugino shaved 49g
> 29t stronglite 23g
> ring bolts 8g
> xtr 11-32 cassette 218g
> xtr cassette lockring 5g


Are my eyes defective or are you running a 7 speed rear cassette?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Are my eyes defective or are you running a 7 speed rear cassette?


I see 9 cogs.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Mattias_Hellöre said:


> Are my eyes defective or are you running a 7 speed rear cassette?


it's a 9 speed cassette 11-32


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

more pics


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

ohmygod, did nino hook you up with a set of those new cables, the ones that are so light that they are invisible?!
awesome!

you don't need me to tell you this, but sweet sweet ride you have there.
can't wait for some action shots!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

SnowMongoose said:


> ohmygod, did nino hook you up with a set of those new cables, the ones that are so light that they are invisible?!
> awesome!
> 
> you don't need me to tell you this, but sweet sweet ride you have there.
> can't wait for some action shots!


you got it check out the brakes and pedals


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I just got my tuning kit for my DA rear der 157g :thumbsup:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

got more parts from nino heres the weights
cranks powerarms 321g
cassette aluminum 139g lockring 4.2g
seatpost new ultimate 31.6/350 144.7g
and alligator housing
I'm almost done with the build the only thing missing is the rear hub and seat, i'll post pics when I get home


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

here you go


----------



## Ciocc Fan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is going to look cool!

BTW, dude your PM box is full!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

cranks and rings and what pads for this brakes?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I have two front der xt 110g and xtr 120g, wich one would you go with? 
xt lighter by 10 grams or xtr better shifting maybe?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Make the XTR lighter.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I tried I don't think I can get another 10 grams out of it


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Does the back plate on the XTR need to be solid. Could you not remove some material. Also the clamp on the XTR looks like it is stock while the XT looks to be machined out.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

imo, if the shifting is noticeably better, that's worth way more than 10 g.
so, give each a shot!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Limon said:


> I tried I don't think I can get another 10 grams out of it


Get a 952 xtr, should be around 110 g stock, with simple bolt tuning maybe even 3 or 4 g less.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm going to work on the xtr clamp just to see how much I can remove. I'm still hunting for the 952 xtr der, kinda hard to find. I'm going to try them both maybe theres no big difference in shifting after all.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Here you go with bolts tuned:


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Limon said:


> cranks and rings and what pads for this brakes?


I have had good experience with the Ritchy red pads. They would look nice with the red arms as well.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Axis II said:


> I have had good experience with the Ritchy red pads. They would look nice with the red arms as well.


are these the ones? I'll give them a try
what kind of pad carriers do you use?


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

keep us posted


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

just got this becker seat from dirtboy today :thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Which saddle is this one going to substitute? or should I say, you were using on your other bike. This will look great with the new ultimate. 
¡Que maquinon te estas armando!


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

I ride an aliante seat on my other bike the best seat if you ask me, I'll have to see how this one compares to it. 
ni yo me la creo


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

got the last part to complete my project, extralite rear hub from dirtboy.
complete rear wheel weight 623g, complete wheelset 1151g


----------

